
9007199254740992 - mayneack
http://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~b01902112/9007199254740992/
======
danielsamuels
If you're using Chrome, this should save you some time:

    
    
      function step() {
          var eventObj = document.createEvent("Events");
          eventObj.initEvent("keydown", true, true);
          eventObj.which = 37 + Math.floor(Math.random(0, 1)*3);
          document.dispatchEvent(eventObj);   
      }
      int = setInterval(step, 0.001);

~~~
gracenotes
Based on comments from the 2048 thread, I'm running a deterministic variant of
this which just cycles Left, Down, Right, Down.

After an hour or so, the largest tile is 524288, 2^19:
[http://i.imgur.com/Yk758sx.png](http://i.imgur.com/Yk758sx.png)

While I was writing this comment, it collapsed down to the next largest tile,
1048576, 2^20:
[http://i.imgur.com/PVPCvUC.png](http://i.imgur.com/PVPCvUC.png)

~~~
saganus
And I thought I went too far with 32k...

------
deletes
And the productivity goes down by the same factor.(2^53 btw )

I finally reached the 2048. :)

I think I understand now why candy crush is so popular.

> 8192.

> 16384 and I'm done. _Manually_

There needs to be a save feature.

~~~
mynameishere
Did you get to 16384 manually? This is what I got after (roughly) 12000 random
moves:

[http://imgur.com/EnROFm9](http://imgur.com/EnROFm9)

Can any math people figure out how many years it would take to finally end
this? (Not win, just lock it up).

~~~
ghusbands
I locked up a board manually in about 10 minutes, with intent. Someone skilled
should be able to do it in less.

[http://i.imgur.com/zyqDtZi.png](http://i.imgur.com/zyqDtZi.png)

(My technique: Toggle left-right until no movement happens. Tap up. Repeat
from start.)

------
j_m_b
This is nothing but a pure button masher... just hit the keys real fast. Use a
strategy of "shaking" e.g. hit left,right quickly in succession a bunch of
times to fill the board followed by a "circle" e.g. up left down right a bunch
of times. I really don't like hating on a HN submission, but either this game
is very lame or I am missing the point entirely. :P

~~~
etfb
It's kind of absurdist humour. HN has been full of responses to the rather
clever 2048 game lately -- 2048 in HTML5, 2048 in the smallest number of
bytes, the 2048 AI solver, 2048 in Brainfuck, 2048 in Latin, etc etc etc. This
is amusing to me because the subject line looked almost like one of those
obnoxious Bitcoin transaction posts, thus bringing together HN's latest fad
with its eternal obsession, in my mind at least.

Now, complete this sentence: 2048 on HN will jump the shark when someone
posts...

~~~
rwg
... [http://rwg.github.io/0/](http://rwg.github.io/0/)

~~~
madeofpalk
Thank you.

------
onuryavuz
Well, that escalated quickly

~~~
seanv
my thoughts precisely

------
bichiliad
Space bar resets. I didn't know that space bar resets. I am so crushed.

------
j2kun
Can we please have TwitchPlays9007199254740992?

~~~
sippeangelo
This is even a game that Twitch would actually be GOOD at!

------
msoad
Can we apply the same AI to this and make an screen saver out of this?

------
parad0x1
[http://i.imgur.com/ZafTI5T.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZafTI5T.png)

This has got to be a new record.

Used the random move setTimeout method with 4 directions, and strategically
pausing to merge pieces.

EDIT 1: [http://i.imgur.com/Rt3V5kb.png](http://i.imgur.com/Rt3V5kb.png) \-
Just reached 4 million.

EDIT 2: [http://i.imgur.com/QyrW3QK.png](http://i.imgur.com/QyrW3QK.png) \- 22
million: When do I stop?

~~~
eie
It seems random with 4 directions works well more than 3.

[http://imgur.com/u0Yws7T](http://imgur.com/u0Yws7T) Here is what I ran so far
with random 3 directions. V shape emerges.

------
granttimmerman
Watch and wait :)

```

game = new GameManager(8, KeyboardInputManager, HTMLActuator,
LocalScoreManager); setInterval(function (){ for(var i =0; i < 100;
i++){game.move(Math.floor(Math.random()*4));}},1000)

```

------
stonith
I find this interesting because it hooks into the obsession many gamers have
with constantly increasing (large) numbers in games like diablo or other RPGs
in order to feel accomplishment. The original game was significantly more
clever, but had an end, and would turn off a lot of people due to it appearing
difficult.

The question is if you wrapped this up as an RPG instead of a puzzle game,
would people play it?

------
yk
After hammering on my keyboard (somewhat) coherently for a long time, I would
conjecture that the board is too large. So I tried to us down and either left
or right alternately and switching left and right when a position would not
move anymore. At least until 8192 and ~200k points, random fluctuations seem
to clear always enough stones that the board was never more than half full.

------
userbinator
Thanks to games like this and 2048, more people will start seeing and
memorising powers of 2. That's definitely not a bad thing...

~~~
gberger
Yes, that'll certainly happen, but what's the use of memorizing powers of two
for people not in CS?

------
saganus
This is how far I got before I got bored:

[http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/62/yhtr.jpg](http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/62/yhtr.jpg)

Done manually... took me about an hour... goddamn this game is addictive.

I'm pretty sure I could keep going if there was a save function. I never
seemed to fill more than one half of the screen.

------
Geee
I get a really strong Tetris effect[0] after playing this game. I get an urge
to move all text on this page to upper right corner. Anyone else?

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect)

~~~
deletes
It must have been a while since you played tile based games. I had a similar
experience a year ago when I made a simple tetris game and tested it non-stop
for a day. Since then I can't achieve the same effect. But before that I
haven't played such games in years. It really shows how persistent out memory
is. One day and you're good for years.

------
renekooi
I'm on a laptop with 1366*768 screen; had to zoom out massively :(

------
seanv
ok... how many years would it take to actually get the final number?

~~~
deletes
27133559.5 years if you do 10 presses per second.

~~~
rasur
I think I won't play that any more.

------
vonskippy
According to DynDNS it's a malware site.

www.csie.ntu.edu.tw is blocked in your Defense Plan Content Blocked

This is a known Spyware? website, which is blocked as specified in your
Defense Plan?.

~~~
nknighthb
DynDNS is painting with an unavoidably broad brush. It's a student page at the
CS department of NTU -- National Taiwan University. I'm sure the server has
hosted something unsavory at some point, but this particular page is hardly
threatening.

------
taternuts
I guess he didn't plan on anyone actually winning:
[http://i.imgur.com/sP7uz4q.png](http://i.imgur.com/sP7uz4q.png)

------
davidgerard
Running this on random is actually a nice Javascript benchmarker - _e.g._
Chromium-stable runs much faster than Firefox-stable.

------
Houshalter
I want to make an AI to play this. This might be a dumb question, but how
would I get the input and output to and from the game?

~~~
bhhaskin
It is a pretty simple game. I don't think it really needs an "AI" to play. A
few people have already posted a few javascript solutions.

------
li-ch
Strangely this feels like Diablo 2. Grind to find upgrade, which makes it
harder to find the next upgrade.

------
mattdeboard
"I don't understand idempotence, can you explain what it is?"

"Let me show you what it's NOT."

------
filvdg
I don't see the game , just doing up,left,up,left, for ages and get points ...
so ?

~~~
deletes
Long distance running is easy too, isn't it.

------
amjaeger
HAHAH what? Challenge accepted

------
h1fra
I finnaly did it... oh wait ! Only 9007199254738944 left

------
espressoAndCode
My god, my god... What have you done.

------
scarygliders
First ever comment since signing up.

This is diabolical.

DIABOLICAL!

------
maglev45
that game just stole 2hrs of my life.

------
dredmorbius
Bastards!

------
anigbrowl
Lame cargo cultism. Find something different to do besides just increasing the
array size.

~~~
garrettgrimsley
It is a joke.

